# Newts/Amphibians Dealer? (Update)



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Anybody know any places that sell newts? Nothing too special, probably just getting a fire belly newt. King Eds...?


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

I have a spawn of about 200 eggs, it'll be a few months before they are ready to go. Doesn't help you now but if you still need some in a couple of months let me know.


----------



## 118869 (Apr 24, 2012)

King ed had them a few months ago not sure about now


----------



## Sayonara (Apr 13, 2013)

There is a place on Fraser street and.... 30 something. Not the best friendly service, but they have some there. Choose carefully though as some look bloated. The two I bought from there have been with me for over a year.


----------



## Padded Wall (Jan 3, 2013)

I don't know if you're against big chains, but Petsmart always has fire bellies.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

King Eds is a bust (walked out with Corals instead, fml) the tank was collecting cobwebs. Petsmart at Marine was empty too (and I do do not like chains ).

Any other ideas? Are they just out of season or something? ><


----------



## Padded Wall (Jan 3, 2013)

Hm, that's odd. As much as I hate Petcetera, you could try there. I always see them in there. Then I'm out of ideas.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Update:

Petsmart had assorted terrestrial/semi-aquatic hermies and crabs and some fire bellied toads.

I went to Aquariums West today, and I've been told that the new bylaw actually has banned fire belly newts! mad


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Sayonara said:


> There is a place on Fraser street and.... 30 something. Not the best friendly service, but they have some there. Choose carefully though as some look bloated. The two I bought from there have been with me for over a year.


Thats Frasers Aquarium I believe, between the 27th and 28th.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

red belly newts


----------



## me2525 (May 3, 2014)

I think Roger's Aquatic in Surrey had some when I was last in. Maybe give them a call first.
This is their website

Roger's Aquatic


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Just went there on Friday, they did not have any but talked about the owner about getting them in. Maybe they are still legal to import in Surrey.

Did pick up a Fire belly toad though.


----------

